# Daytime Running Lights



## rwamser (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a 2007 Nissan Murano and I would like to add Daytime Running Lights to the 2007 Murano. Does anyone know how I can do this ??? I know that the 2007 Murano was required to have Daytime Running Lights in Canada so i would think that it would not take a lot to add DRL's but I don't now exactly what needs to be done Is it just some Programming ??? Is it a relay or Module ??? I would appriciate any help anyone could give me
Thanks
Richard
[email protected]


----------

